# DCC/DC Wiring System Complete



## Rjstruble (Nov 11, 2020)

Another major milestone. Finished wiring the third and last board (lower left of right photo). All the wired loops will be used to power the last seven track sections, still to be laid. You can see the wires from the other two boards pulled through the holes in the bottom to the outside where they power the 16 track sections already laid.

The top left board distributes the power coming out of the control panel (left photo). On each board, the top sections are DCC Specialties PSX circuit breaker boards, the bottom section are relays which enable the layout to toggle between DCC and DC. 

You can see the toggle controls on the panel in the left photo. The big green/red switch in the middle selects either DCC (green) or DC (red). The green light shows DCC is live, and you can see the voltage (22.6) on the RRampmeter. The DC voltage is shown on the meters to the left when DC is chosen. The green and red switches below the lights are kill switches for DCC and DC respectively.
















Amazingly, it all works as designed. Now I can get back to the fun stuff...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A small suggestion, if you wind up pushing the amperage limits of the booster, a small low speed fan blowing on the back of the booster case will do wonders. That NCE system will do a great job running at almost maximum 10 amps day in and day out.

Greg


----------

